# redhawk price?



## smj617 (Feb 4, 2010)

How much is a redhawk in .41 mag worth? Stainless, 7 1/2" barel.


----------



## Bobthegod (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn those are nice. I'd start with (in California) at about $900


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Be a bit less I think. More in the $750 range. of course condition is the BIG determining factor. Box, papers, etc all come into play too.


----------

